# How to post photos and Videos and why you want to



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The biggest problem in any forum seems to be how to post photos and Videos. The recent change to the forum software although not without problems has made it particularly easy to post photos and videos. Hopefully you are still reading, so lets get your attention. *Posting a photo or video is a bit of an effort but it can really help YOU! *

This is because of a few reasons:

Almost never does anyone accurately, or even make a sensible attempt to describe a problem, usually it's," my machine isn't making espresso anyone know what the problem can be". Like "yeah I'm telepathic and have remote viewing capabilities and can help you with your problem".....like hell. This usually results in pages of crap that are no help to man or beast. You don't know what you don't know and I certainly don't know from vague explanations. Make a Video...definitely with sound, take a few photos. It's so easy, I see people doing it on instagram, facebook and whatever every day....no special skills seem to be needed apart from the ability to pout and the coffee machine doesn't need to do that. Often a video link and/or photos can help someone instantly solve a problem for you and it makes the posts more interesting.

We all have a smart phone, most of them are android (If your apple, shame on you and I don't care about you). Did you know that when you take your photo a lower res, but perfectly adequate version gets replicated/uploaded onto google photos, the same for any videos you shoot. Even better you can link to them and pop em straight into the forum, you don't have to remember to FTP anything from the phone, connect a cable remove a memory card or anything else that's complicated. you just need the 2 links below stored in your bookmarks. The first is google photos, but you guessed that already. The second allows you to turn a google photos share link into something you can cut and paste directly into the forum.

https://photos.google.com/

https://ctrlq.org/google/photos/

and here is a short 60s video of how you do it....short of turning up at your house with a roll of tissue paper, I could do no more 






Posting video can be a little more problematic, the forum loves the streaming format of YouTube video, and luckily google made it easy to transfer the lower quality,but still acceptable videos from google photos to YouTube, the function is actually built in to the YouTube uploader.









Bet you never thought about that function...or perhaps you did.

Now you can of course link directly and I have seen videos on the forum with a link to google photos or similar....my god it's a pain, They don't start playing immediately, and they have to download before they will. The download speed chosen often seems to be super slow.

Here is an example. The top link is a link to the google photos site to a shared 25s video, the second link is that same Video on YouTube, see how it plays immediately from the tube...

https://photos.app.goo.gl/eJJCd7dWx7V3v2YK8






Lastly if you don't have a favourite video app on the smartphone, then there is a little camera symbol on your YouTube home screen, press that and the yahoo app will take a video and upload it to YouTube for you. In a sense they actually not only supply paper with that app, but use it for you.


----------

